# Fiddling w/live edge pieces and resin.



## Woodturner1975 (Mar 21, 2016)

Casted a burl edge I received from @gman2431 . Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow that's super cool. Am I seeing through the resin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Mar 22, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Wow that's super cool. Am I seeing through the resin?


Thank you! Yes it's translucent.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Mar 22, 2016)

I really like the color. Is the bark still on the piece or is that the color of the wood?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Mar 22, 2016)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> I really like the color. Is the bark still on the piece or is that the color of the wood?


Thanks! I used a blue alcohol ink. I left the bark on this piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Mar 22, 2016)

I have never cast and only turned a few pieces that were cast. Do you have to worry about the bark separating from the wood at all when turning?


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Mar 22, 2016)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> I have never cast and only turned a few pieces that were cast. Do you have to worry about the bark separating from the wood at all when turning?


If the piece is stabilized prior to casting it shouldn't be an issue. That's the only way I'd consider chucking up a live edge/resin piece for turning.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow, that is a looker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Mar 26, 2016)

Whipped this up in the shop today. Another piece from @gman2431.  I used a piece of brown mallee burl w/live edge cast w/blue/white pearl ex.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 27, 2016)

Heath - thats a winner! you have this process down pat no question. Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2016)

I love the new piece, that blue is striking in contrast! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you guys! I have to admit. I think I'm hooked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow those are nice. How long are you running them in the pressure pot?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Mar 30, 2016)

fredito said:


> Wow those are nice. How long are you running them in the pressure pot?


Thank you! I'll leave them in the PP for at least 3hrs @ 60 lbs with the shop temp at approx 70 degrees. Seems to do the trick.


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 1, 2016)

Picked up a jug of juice from @TurnTex via his site.  Noticed that there's a question on the ordering form: How did you find me... Wood Barter. Good stuff!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 10, 2016)

Soaking time... One last call for alcohol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 15, 2016)

Here's a piece of wood from @Mike1950 stabilized/casted in Alumilite with Orange White Pearl. I cleaned the blank up on the lathe and sanded it to 400. I think I'm happy with the results. Thanks again Mike!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------

